# No Jobseekers allowance because of joint mortgage



## Shooter (15 May 2010)

Hi Guys

I am wondering where i stand with job seekers allowance. Me and my partner have broken up. We have tried to sell our house for the last 8 months or so and it wont sell. We will have to rent it our now as we are both going living in seperate places and i cant afford to pay my half of mortgage anyway. Before break i was only eligble for a jobseekers allowance payment of 30 euro because my ex has a job. Please say i will get the full entitlement now. I am moving home to live with my parents. If i provide proof of our house being rented out, surely they wont access my means including my ex partners wages. I cant survive on 30 per week!!!!!!


----------



## Welfarite (16 May 2010)

Youa re now single and living at home so you should ask for your means to be re-assessed due to your change in circumstances. Sw will assess your half of the house less any O/S mortgage as measn. if this is negative then they will be no means against you. If you are under 24, your parent's income will have to be disclosed and an assessment made fo board and lodging with them.


----------



## Shooter (16 May 2010)

thanks for that. it put my mind at ease..


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 Aug 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Youa re now single and living at home so you should ask for your means to be re-assessed due to your change in circumstances. Sw will assess your half of the house less any O/S mortgage as measn. if this is negative then they will be no means against you. If you are under 24, your parent's income will have to be disclosed and an assessment made fo board and lodging with them.


 
How does social welfare take into account your monthly mortgage? The forms do not seem to ask for it?


----------



## gipimann (27 Aug 2010)

SW don't take mortgages into account - it doesn't form part of the means test.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Sep 2010)

Pope John 11 said:


> How does social welfare take into account your monthly mortgage? The forms do not seem to ask for it?


 


gipimann said:


> SW don't take mortgages into account - it doesn't form part of the means test.


 

The house is no longer the PPR and will be assessed


----------

